# 50% off Easter Weekend Sale - SuperiorPeptide.com



## JJB1 (Apr 2, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
EASTER WEEKEND SALE...
HALF OFF everything!!!


JJB1 50% Off code: JJ50


Elvia1023 50% Off code: EL50


RamboStallone 50% Off code: RS50**


*offer not valid on previously placed orders*
**coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!**
***offer only valid thru 4/05/2015****​


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 3, 2015)

*Happy Easter Weekend!!! 50% OFF ON ALL ORDERS!!!

PM me for recommended stacks, dosing, and further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS50 FOR 50% OFF!!!*​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 3, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY!!!
HALF OFF everything!!!
Get your orders in now!


johnjuanb1 50% Off code: JJ50


***PM me if you need any help****​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Easter Everyone. Just for this weekend it is a massive 50% off everything.

 PM me if you need any help.

 Discount Code: EL50 at checkout for 50% off


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 4, 2015)

*I hope everyone is having a relaxing EASTER Weekend.


We are half off everything all weekend long.


50% off with code: JJ50*​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 4, 2015)

*I hope everyone is having a relaxing EASTER Weekend.


We are half off everything all weekend long.


50% off with code: JJ50*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Happy Easter Everyone. Just for this weekend it is a massive 50% off everything.

** PM me if you need any help.

 Discount Code: EL50 at checkout for 50% off*


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 4, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
Easter Weekend Sale!!!
HALF OFF everything!!!


johnjuanb1 50% Off code: JJ50


***PM me if you need any help****​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM 
EASTER WEEKEND SALE...
HALF OFF everything!!!*​*
Elvia1023 50% Off code: EL50
*​**offer not valid on previously placed orders***coupon code must be used to get the discount, no exceptions!!!*****offer only valid thru 4/05/2015****​​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 5, 2015)

*SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM
Easter Weekend Sale!!!
HALF OFF everything!!!


JJB1 50% Off code: JJ50


***PM me if you need any help****​


----------



## JJB1 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Final hours of the Easter Sale.


50% off code: JJ50*


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Here's a ghrp/ghrh stack I like for staying lean, putting on lean mass, and overall enhanced recovery. 

-Morning (30 mins prior to breakfast or morning fasted cardio) Hexarelin at 100 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100 mcgs.  
-Pre-lunch or dinner 30mins: Hexarelin at 100 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100 mcgs.
-Pre or Post training: Hexarelin at 100 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100 mcgs.
-Prebed: Ipamorelin at 500-1000 mcgs with modgrf1-29 (cjc no dac) at 100-200 mcgs.

Of course you would adjust this based on your schedule. You keep the morning, pre/post workout, and the ipam prebed. The other hex dose you fit in where you can. Remember keep doses 3hrs apart minimum. 

50% Off Discount Code: RS50

Contact me for further details or help with ordering, dosing, etc.*


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 6, 2015)

*50% OFF EASTER SALE!!!

I just checked and my discount code is still active!! Get any last minute orders in, they will be honored!! Thank you to all that have supported us, much appreciated!!

Check out my personal stacks I have recommended in this thread. Or PM me for further details.

DISCOUNT CODE: RS50 FOR 50% OFF, FINAL MINUTES!!!*​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 6, 2015)

*The codes are set to expire at midnight. Tomorrow we will still have our 45% code active long term so our prices will remain great.50% code til midnight: EL50*​


----------

